
Ask HN: What does it really mean when companies want you to have AWS experience? - martin-ting
I see a lot of job listings that mention &quot;AWS experience&quot; as part of what they&#x27;d like to see in someone&#x27;s skill set. Does this mean that they&#x27;d like to see familiarity with using AWS services such as spinning up an EC2 instance and configuring a server or does it mean that you should know how to interface with the AWS APIs provided by Amazon to interface or automate AWS processes?
======
PaulHoule
Ask them.

